# Burke Snowmaking Upgrades for 2012/13



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

Just in from Burke PR: 

http://www.alpinezone.com/news-and-...es-snowmaking-upgrades-for-201213-ski-season/


----------



## Masskier (Jul 24, 2012)

This with the improvements that Andy Holmes made in the late 90's along with all of the improvements made to snow making in the 2005-2007 will give Burke a 1st class snow making system.  They now will have the infrastructure, pumps, compressors, water and over 300 high efficient snow guns


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 24, 2012)

Just read that.  QBurke?  Really?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2012)

I am sorry I just saw it on facebook  Mr trailboss, I removed it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 24, 2012)

I was talking about this:  

http://www.skiburke.com/assets/Uploads/Articles/2012-Snowmaking-PR2-2.pdf


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 24, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Just read that.  QBurke?  Really?



You didn't see that during the initial purchase discussion? Ari Quiros (Bill Stenger's partner) is the primary investor in the mountain which is where the "Q" came from.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Just read that.  QBurke?  Really?


I got an idea for a good graphic to mock this.... 

:roll:

Really Burke? Really? REALLY?

Someone tell Quiros that Burke isn't big enough for his ego. There really is no need to insert Q into Burke Mountain Resort.


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

Brian should have bought it and called it vBurke


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I am sorry I just saw it on facebook  Mr trailboss, I removed it.



No worries.  I just dropped in the link to the QBurke press release.  



from_the_NEK said:


> You didn't see that during the initial purchase discussion? Ari Quiros (Bill Stenger's partner) is the primary investor in the mountain which is where the "Q" came from.



I know that is where the Q comes from, but (1) Burke has changed its logo, tagline, and other intellectual property WAY too many times in the last few years, and (2) it sounds so cheesy and reminds me of QVC.  

In my life time, Burke has been:

1.  Burke:  The Sweet Spot (1990-1992 or so)
2.  Burke Mountain: Vermont's Northern Star 
3.  Burke Mountain/Bear Kingdom, Limited (1992-1995)
4.  Northern Star/Burke Mountain (1995-1997)
5.  Burke: Simply.  Better.  (1997-2000) (and was owned by Northern Star).
6.  Burke:  the Bear is Back (2000-2005)
7.   Burke (mountain logo) owned by Ginn LaBurski (2005-2011)
8.  Burke:  True North (2011-current)

Stick with the damn bear.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe they will drop the E next and just make it Burk


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 25, 2012)

I could be wrong, but isn't QBurke the name of the company that now owns Burke, not the actual mountain? Are you guys complaining because you think they changed the name of the ski area? Or do you not even approve of the company name? That seems a bit silly. But yeah, is they change the name of the actual ski area I could understand the complaints.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 25, 2012)

Kind of like the 80's video game Qbert?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 25, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't QBurke the name of the company that now owns Burke, not the actual mountain? Are you guys complaining because you think they changed the name of the ski area? Or do you not even approve of the company name? That seems a bit silly. But yeah, is they change the name of the actual ski area I could understand the complaints.



Exactly, that is why I'm not complaining about it. It is not like "QBurke" is going to be used in their marketing materials. Oh, wait.... The pdf press release keeps refering to Burke Mountain as "QBurke Mountain Resort" :roll:. Hopefully that isn't a trend that continues.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 25, 2012)

On another note the snowmaking plan sounds like an improvement on the existing snowmaking and not really an expansion to new trails. I wonder if there will be any new trails covered? Maybe the "snow" that is made on Ledges next year won't actually be glacial ice?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't QBurke the name of the company that now owns Burke, not the actual mountain? Are you guys complaining because you think they changed the name of the ski area? Or do you not even approve of the company name? That seems a bit silly. But yeah, is they change the name of the actual ski area I could understand the complaints.



It's the latter because it looks like they are going to put out the name QBurke.  

Why not Burque?  :lol:


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 25, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> It's the latter because it looks like they are going to put out the name QBurke.



Wow, that would be a bit of an odd move.  The press release from the Burke website shows two logos...

http://www.skiburke.com/assets/Uploads/Articles/2012-Snowmaking-PR2-2.pdf

"Burke True North" and "Q Burke", Guess we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not complaining, just think it sounds wierd. Until Smellytele said it, I hadn't made the connection, but that was exactly what was in the back of my mind, Qbert


----------



## farlep99 (Jul 25, 2012)

I say let's have Apple buy Magic & we'll call it iMagic.  It sounds better than QBurke!  And I'm pretty sure Apple could make it snow in SoVT.  I don't mean snowmaking, I mean actual snow from the sky.  They can figure that out!


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 25, 2012)

farlep99 said:


> I say let's have Apple buy Magic & we'll call it iMagic.  It sounds better than QBurke!  And I'm pretty sure Apple could make it snow in SoVT.  I don't mean snowmaking, I mean actual snow from the sky.  They can figure that out!


They actually already have the patent and are just waiting for someone else to try it so Apple can sue them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2012)

farlep99 said:


> I say let's have Apple buy Magic & we'll call it iMagic.  It sounds better than QBurke!  And I'm pretty sure Apple could make it snow in SoVT.  I don't mean snowmaking, I mean actual snow from the sky.  They can figure that out!



Not to get sidetracked, but IIRC wasn't Magic recently in trouble for using unauthorized references to Harry Potter with some of their newer trail names?


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 25, 2012)

farlep99 said:


> I say let's have Apple buy Magic & we'll call it iMagic.  It sounds better than QBurke!  And I'm pretty sure Apple could make it snow in SoVT.  I don't mean snowmaking, I mean actual snow from the sky.  They can figure that out!



Yes there is an app for that!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jul 26, 2012)

With updated technology...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't read the name QBurke without this image popping into my mind:


----------



## nekgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
Hannah here from Burke.  
jaytrem, you are correct.  The QBurke Inc. designation refers to the holding company and ownership configuration that owns and operates Burke Mountain Resort.  The designation Burke Mountain Resort refers to the property that we’ve all come to know and love and that designation will remain unchanged.   Thanks and see you this winter!


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2012)

nekgirl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Hannah here from Burke.
> jaytrem, you are correct.  The QBurke Inc. designation refers to the holding company and ownership configuration that owns and operates Burke Mountain Resort.  The designation Burke Mountain Resort refers to the property that we’ve all come to know and love and that designation will remain unchanged.   Thanks and see you this winter!



Thanks for the clarification Hannah! The press release was a little confusing, so glad you could clear it up for us!


----------



## Masskier (Sep 6, 2012)

Truckloads of snow guns started showing up at Burke this week


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 11, 2012)

An article on the snowmaking:  http://vtsports.com/major-snowmaking-upgrades-at-burke

Note that they are going to open much earlier this season...fingers crossed.  

I'm not sure why BMA is mentioned.  Did they chip in for snowmaking upgrades on Warren's Way?  I imagine that, like GMVS at Sugarbush, they have to pay rent/money for use of the slopes.


----------



## Zand (Sep 11, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> An article on the snowmaking:  http://vtsports.com/major-snowmaking-upgrades-at-burke
> 
> Note that they are going to open much earlier this season...fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm not sure why BMA is mentioned.  Did they chip in for snowmaking upgrades on Warren's Way?  I imagine that, like GMVS at Sugarbush, they have to pay rent/money for use of the slopes.



Well... more like they're gonna open when everyone else does rather than some random weekend in late December. Out of the 3 years I've been here, they've only opened once before LSC left for Christmas break lol. The blog on the website says Black Friday so they finally get with the times of everyone else. Shouldn't be hard seeing as (according to some site I saw), it's the coldest mountain in the east.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 11, 2012)

Zand said:


> Well... more like they're gonna open when everyone else does rather than some random weekend in late December. Out of the 3 years I've been here, they've only opened once before LSC left for Christmas break lol. The blog on the website says Black Friday so they finally get with the times of everyone else. Shouldn't be hard seeing as (according to some site I saw), it's the coldest mountain in the east.




I think they were going to push for opening earlier than that.....


----------



## Zand (Sep 12, 2012)

Be cool if they did... hopefully this November actually turns out cold unlike the past few.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 12, 2012)

Zand said:


> Be cool if they did... hopefully this November actually turns out cold unlike the past few.



I'd heard that they were aiming for November 16th.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 21, 2012)

Got this via email last night...



> Breaking News & Updates
> You can feel it in the morning air-winter is on its way!  Our major *snowmaking upgrades* are in progress-Little Dipper is complete with new snow guns and work begins today on Bear Den.  90 new snow guns arrived at the mountain a few weeks ago and there are still 50 more on the way.  We are starting our snow dances early and if temperatures and weather permits, snow guns are scheduled to fire up as early as November 6 in hopes of a late November opening.  If this doesn't get you excited about the upcoming winter, maybe some *big news* will. We are thrilled to share with our season pass holders and guests that we will have some big announcements coming your way on *Thursday, September 27*. Please  join us at the Tamarack Grill between 4 and 6pm with the new owners and partners of Burke Mountain, QBurke Resorts, and the Burke management team.  We will be gathering with State and Federal officials to announce plans for the future of Burke Mountain and the surrounding area.



It will be interesting to see the plan


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2012)

Methinks that Bill and Ariel found some spare EB-5 change in the seat of their car and are going to use it to build a hotel/conference center at Mid-Burke.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 21, 2012)

Exactly. This may have something to do with finalizing those plans...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...l4GAAw&usg=AFQjCNEihUDHzjaw6e3WkWF86ieYpDCvDA


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 21, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what the grand anouncement is.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 21, 2012)

Reposted from an old thread...

My guess is, after snowmaking upgrades (which are easy to plan and execute in a few months), something like this will be the first new thing we see at Burke.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 21, 2012)

I also bet it looks similar to the structures built at Jay, which I think were well thought out.  Plus the hotel creates the jobs that are neccessary to justify the investment, which is the key to the whole project.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2012)

I will miss the bear den at mid-burke


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 21, 2012)

Look closely at my rendering. The Bear Den is still there  Hopefully they keep it (somewhere) on the mtn. The construction technique used to build it should make it fairly easy to disassemble and move if they wnated to.

Move it up on the mtn where the pavilion is!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Methinks that Bill and Ariel found some spare EB-5 change in the seat of their car and are going to use it to build a hotel/conference center at Mid-Burke.


Hotel & Conference Center would be a great add for Burke. Combine that (if that is what it is) along with the new HSQ, better snow making, and a commitment to early season and Burke is really going to launch itself into the big time. Plus all of those folks coming over from Jay on the combo pass. Sleeply Burke may be a thing of the past once that hotel goes up. The NEK doesn't really have much for conference centers, right? Outside of Jay at least...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Hotel & Conference Center would be a great add for Burke. Combine that (if that is what it is) along with the new HSQ, better snow making, and a commitment to early season and Burke is really going to launch itself into the big time. Plus all of those folks coming over from Jay on the combo pass. Sleeply Burke may be a thing of the past once that hotel goes up. The NEK doesn't really have much for conference centers, right? Outside of Jay at least...



Jay is the only one.  They want to build one at the East Side in Newport as well.  There are a few smaller facilities here and there, but nothing big.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 22, 2012)

The Comfort Inn in St J is the closest "conference center" in the area.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2012)

FWIW I just read on Channel 7's website that the HKD towers came from Wachusett.


----------



## Masskier (Oct 7, 2012)

New towers on Little Dipper


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2012)

So does this mean that we will see at least some snowmaking on Little Dipper?  I was not there last season, but in the recent past they made little if any snow on Little Dipper, which is too bad because it offers another route off the last section of the upper mountain.  It would be nice if they, say, moved the Jet Triple to the old Poma line.  I know that Northern Star thought about putting a lift back in there.


----------



## Masskier (Oct 7, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> So does this mean that we will see at least some snowmaking on Little Dipper?  I was not there last season, but in the recent past they made little if any snow on Little Dipper, which is too bad because it offers another route off the last section of the upper mountain.  It would be nice if they, say, moved the Jet Triple to the old Poma line.  I know that Northern Star thought about putting a lift back in there.



The plan is to put down a lot of snow on this trail.  The Academy plans on using it to do some training.  Burke is going to blow way more snow this year than ever before.  So this will be a big change for them.  

I've heard others say that the old poma line is a good place for a lift.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 8, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> It would be nice if they, say, moved the Jet Triple to the old Poma line.  I know that Northern Star thought about putting a lift back in there.





Masskier said:


> I've heard others say that the old poma line is a good place for a lift.



There is absolutely no reason to put a lift in along that old Poma line. It would serve at the most 645ft of vert unless it was exetended up across Big Dipper to just behind the Pavilion. That would get you up to 808ft of vert. 
 I'm not clear what the benefit of this lift would be in either case. The ONLY thing I could see is if they decided to make an upper mtn terrain park on Little Dipper (it is where they used to have a half pipe). Then the lift could service that.


----------

